
LinkedIn Staffers Go All-Lives-Matter During ‘Dumpster Fire’ Meeting on Racism - jbegley
https://www.thedailybeast.com/linkedin-staffers-go-all-lives-matter-during-dumpster-fire-meeting-on-racism
======
IanDrake
So no one said anything remotely racist, but it's not the line they're
supposed to be toeing.

How dare they have an alternative opinion?

